# Kitten Peeing Everywhere. HELP!!!



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, we've had this adorable ragdoll kitten for 3 or 4 weeks now. He was pretty good until about the last week, when he just started peeing wherever and whenever he wanted. He did have a couple of accidents before, and I would tell him NO! firmly, and immediately put him in his litter box. 

So far he has peed on our brand new $2400 couch, on the kitchen floor multiple times, in the living room multiple times, in the pantry, in his carrying cage, and could very well have peed in other places that we don't know about. 

I am having him neutered on Thursday. I can't imagine this being hormonal because he's only 3.5 months old. It's the only thing left that I can think of. 

PLEASE, if anyone has any suggestion AT ALL, please let me know. It is making me so crazy I'm afraid that I'll become abusive to him, and I really don't want to go that route. If I have to I'll keep him locked in a cage, but I absolutely CANNOT have him urinating everywhere. I've had many cats over the years and this is the first time I've ever encountered this problem.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a good starting point:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11535


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you, there was some great advice in that thread. I'll try it out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

P.S. Welcome!  

:2kitties 

You'll find a lot of people here who don't* have *ragdolls - WANT them! Myself included.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

THANKS!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Does he have enough litterboxes, if the house is fairly large (especially if you have two floors) he may not remember how to get to a box. I just had this happen with my 12 week old kitten, she didn't get that the boxes were upstairs, I had to put one downstairs.

If that's not the issue, he may have a urinary tract infection. I know he's young for that, but Kobi had one at the same age. You probably ought to have the vet check him out. 

If he clears medically, then you'll need to look for the trigger (doesn't like the litter, location of the box, you didn't use a enzymatic cleaner on the first spots so he thinks it's OK to go there again etc.).


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

The first thing you should do is to take the kitten to the vet.
UTIs or urinary crystals account for the vast majority of litterbox problems. Even kittens sometimes get them.
When a cat has a UTI it is very common for them to start peeing in places other than their litterbox. You need to first rule out that its not medical before you concentrate on changing his behavior. 

Keep us updated please.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, I have considered the possibility of a UTI. I'm bringing him to the vet on Thursday for neutering & a microchip. I will also have them get a sample of urine while he's under. Whatever it is I hope it's easily resolved.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully once he's de-sexed the peeing willl stop. I had a male cat that would scent mark everywhere, once he was desexed that all stopped.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Jimmyness said:


> Hopefully once he's de-sexed the peeing willl stop. I had a male cat that would scent mark everywhere, once he was desexed that all stopped.


How old was your cat when he started marking? This one is only 3.5 months old. Was your cat that young? I can't imagine them marking that young....


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

hmm i realy cant remeber, it was so long ago now. I know we did get him pretty young... argh my brain hurts!


----------

